# Spain in Lockdown Like Italy From 16.03.2020



## Penny13 (Mar 14, 2020)

PM due to make statement after seven-hour debate on state of alert measures
					

Draft decree includes banning all journeys in Spain apart from travel to work or to buy food. The delay on Saturday was reportedly due to differences between the Socialists and their coalition partners, Unidas Podemos




					english.elpais.com


----------



## REC (Mar 15, 2020)

I suppose motorhomes travelling in Spain come under returning to habitual residence.


----------



## QFour (Mar 15, 2020)

REC said:


> I suppose motorhomes travelling in Spain come under returning to habitual residence.



As long as you are heading home and it’s not just an excuse to move campsite.


----------



## redhand (Mar 15, 2020)

can anyone that is on the road confirm this.


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 15, 2020)

Cant confirm but think you are probably right  . Also for those who need or want to use them campsites, I have heard,  are refusing new arrivals . Border crossing between Spain and Portugal reportedly difficult /impossible.


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 15, 2020)

New report of campsite closing and everybody being asked to leave ? Maybe local interpretation of new "rules" ? Things getting tougher ,but maybe a boost for Wildcamping membership ? Its an ill wind.......


----------



## kenspain (Mar 15, 2020)

A lot of campsites are closing up or not. letting anymore in, bars closed some food shops open but not many I was going to church today but that's closed  . So it looks like it,s fishing time , On the Spanish news they last night they are talking about closing some Airports


----------



## iampatman (Mar 15, 2020)

Good luck with the fishing Ken, they won’t let folk on the beach here in Bolnuevo.

Pat


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 15, 2020)

kenspain said:


> A lot of campsites are closing up or not. letting anymore in, bars closed some food shops open but not many I was going to church today but that's closed  . So it looks like it,s fishing time , On the Spanish news they last night they are talking about closing some Airports





kenspain said:


> A lot of campsites are closing up or not. letting anymore in, bars closed some food shops open but not many I was going to church today but that's closed  . So it looks like it,s fishing time , On the Spanish news they last night they are talking about closing some Airports


Enjoy your fishing and remember  there was a man years age feed 5000 with two fish and five loads, take the challenge up ken, but mind it wasnt the best off endings, can't find the fish must be flying fish, stay safe


----------



## kenspain (Mar 15, 2020)

Silver sprinter said:


> Enjoy your fishing and remember  there was a man years age feed 5000 with two fish and five loads, take the challenge up ken, but mind it wasnt the best off endings, can't find the fish must be flying fish, stay safe


Bloody Joke the police have just drove around our village and told us not to go out on the street, when I ask if I could thake the car out to go fishing on the beach they said No. Just like being back in the nick


----------



## spigot (Mar 15, 2020)

kenspain said:


> Bloody Joke the police have just drove around our village and told us not to go out on the street, when I ask if I could thake the car out to go fishing on the beach they said No. Just like being back in the nick


 
 Back? In the nick, done a bit of porridge in the past, have we Ken?


----------



## kenspain (Mar 15, 2020)

spigot said:


> Back? In the nick, done a bit of porridge in the past, have we Ken?


Just a little my fist bumped in someone's face long time ago     When a nice young man thought he could slap my sister about.


----------



## spigot (Mar 15, 2020)

redhand said:


> can anyone that is on the road confirm this.


Been driving all day, the quiet roads are even quieter, no one about.
This morning from Mojacar to Aguillas drove through normally busy resorts, now like ghost towns, bars, restaurants, gift shops all closed.
Only pharmacies allowed to open. Even the beaches are roped off.
Today being Sunday is a day that normally Spanish families come out to eat mob handed.


----------



## Biggarmac (Mar 15, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Cant confirm but think you are probably right  . Also for those who need or want to use them campsites, I have heard,  are refusing new arrivals . Border crossing between Spain and Portugal reportedly difficult /impossible.


Most campsites in Spain and Portugal are turning people away, even if they had booked.
Several people I know have gone from Spain to France in the last few days.  All have reported quiet roads and no holdups.  They have all gone via northern routes such as the Somport tunnel.  No mention of problems.  That could of course all change tomorrow.


----------



## groyne (Mar 15, 2020)

We booked into an Aire in Peniche, Portugal, yesterday no problem. Talking to the girls in a cafe today, they said it was up to them if they opened or closed, until told otherwise.
We're going to make our way slowly North over the next couple of weeks, unless we are stopped.


----------

